# I'm Sorry



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry, I just have to get something off my chest. I have to vent some anger.

Why is it that, in a household of four people, I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO PUT A ROLL OF TOILET PAPER IN THE HOLDER? And why am I the only one who knows how to hang up the shower massager without a twist in the line? And another thing - one of the things I love about camping with full hookups is, I can sneak in and drain about five gallons from the water heater just before my teenage son takes a shower, SO HE KNOWS WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TAKE A COLD SHOWER!!!!!

There! I feel better. I can go to work now - as soon as my teeth stop chattering FROM THE COLD SHOWER!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> just before my teenage son takes a shower, SO HE KNOWS WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TAKE A COLD SHOWER!!!!!


With a teenage son, I'd think you'd want him to take a cold shower pretty often!

Mark


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Living with teenagers......this too shall pass!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Canadiansue said:


> Living with teenagers......this too shall pass!!


Yeah, soon they leave, and you'll be paying for college then.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> There! I feel better. I can go to work now - as soon as my teeth stop chattering FROM THE COLD SHOWER!!!!


LMAO!! I feel your pain buddy









Bill


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > just before my teenage son takes a shower, SO HE KNOWS WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TAKE A COLD SHOWER!!!!!
> 
> 
> With a teenage son, I'd think you'd want him to take a cold shower pretty often!
> ...


Yea!!! I am the mother of 4 children... that's why I get up at 4:45a.m. ...to get the hot water!!!









MaeJae


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Living with teenagers......this too shall pass!!


Yeah, soon they leave, and you'll be paying for college then.









[/quote]

The Air Force paid for all my college!









Too many young kids these days (mine included) are extremely selfish. When's the last time your teenager thanked you for taking them to one of their functions? I had to tell my daughter that unless we feel appreciated, we aren't going to be her taxi service.

Remember, turnabout is fair play.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just glad we could be here for you, Moose!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats the reason we put in a on demand whole house water heater. Two teens at home and one away at school. No more problems with cold showers, Kirk


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Maybe if you didn't have that fancy shower massager the kids wouldn't use all the hot water.

Can't help you with the toilet paper issue though.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

[/quote]

Too many young kids these days (mine included) are extremely selfish. When's the last time your teenager thanked you for taking them to one of their functions? I had to tell my daughter that unless we feel appreciated, we aren't going to be her taxi service.

[/quote]

After we returned from a wilderness camp for at-risk kids and a follow-up trip to Yellowstone, I was amazed to see this. My not yet four year old granddaughter climbed up on her daddy's lap and gave him a big kiss. He asked "what's this for?"

"Daddy, thank you for taking us camping and to Yellowstone so I could see the buffalopes!"

After me:







"Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!"

Sluggo


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Sorry, I just have to get something off my chest. I have to vent some anger.
> 
> Why is it that, in a household of four people, I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO PUT A ROLL OF TOILET PAPER IN THE HOLDER? And why am I the only one who knows how to hang up the shower massager without a twist in the line? And another thing - one of the things I love about camping with full hookups is, I can sneak in and drain about five gallons from the water heater just before my teenage son takes a shower, SO HE KNOWS WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TAKE A COLD SHOWER!!!!!
> 
> There! I feel better. I can go to work now - as soon as my teeth stop chattering FROM THE COLD SHOWER!!!!


Moose,

If it will make you feel any better, rest assured that you only ONE out of many that has these problems.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 26, 2006)

I feel your pain. Maybe someone here can tell me how I can get our 15 yr old son to remember to flush once he leaves a deposit in the bowl. I ask him whats so intriguing between the time he pulls his pants up and when he washes (hopefully) that he forgets to flush. I am thinking of either installing a photo electric flusher you see at public washrooms, or setting up something where the tank of ater has to be empty before the door unlocks for him to get out. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I feel your pain, My Son turned 13 last year and he made a huge change. Were is my little boy







Of course the DW and I are really out of it. I told him that he need to go out and get a Job right NOW, because he will never know more than he does now.

I wish I could eat as much as he does, but if I did I would not fit into the Outback door.









I do here it will pass, I hope it does!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Sorry, I just have to get something off my chest. I have to vent some anger.
> 
> Why is it that, in a household of four people, I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO PUT A ROLL OF TOILET PAPER IN THE HOLDER? And why am I the only one who knows how to hang up the shower massager without a twist in the line? And another thing - one of the things I love about camping with full hookups is, I can sneak in and drain about five gallons from the water heater just before my teenage son takes a shower, SO HE KNOWS WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TAKE A COLD SHOWER!!!!!
> 
> There! I feel better. I can go to work now - as soon as my teeth stop chattering FROM THE COLD SHOWER!!!!


Moose,
I'm on my 4th teenager. My theory (though not scientific) is that God does this on purpose so we are happy when they leave. If they were nice we would want them to stay forever. Remember, this too shall pass and quote it as your daily mantra!

I feel your pain,

Darlene


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

At least your teenager showers. Mine just go into hibernation until the oddysey is over.

We always have a much better time w/ our teens camping than when we stay at home and they have much better company when camping as well. Somehow, they just don't get it and prefer the weekend mood swings that happens when teenagers talk on the phone for ours. It is quite interesting what nature does. Siblings that constantly pick on each other at home become very friendly when camping together. It is the best medicine I have found so far to keep our sanity.

Mike

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I know where you're coming from Scott
You should have 2 girls it's worst when it come to the bathroom
They take too long in there A shower is 30 min what the heck!!!!








Good thing the Outback is along side the house









Don


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Zeus said:


> I feel your pain. Maybe someone here can tell me how I can get our 15 yr old son to remember to flush once he leaves a deposit in the bowl. I ask him whats so intriguing between the time he pulls his pants up and when he washes (hopefully) that he forgets to flush. I am thinking of either installing a photo electric flusher you see at public washrooms, or setting up something where the tank of ater has to be empty before the door unlocks for him to get out. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Have him empty it with a cup a few times.

Sluggo


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Zeus said:


> I am thinking of either installing a photo electric flusher you see at public washrooms, or setting up something where the tank of ater has to be empty before the door unlocks for him to get out. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Zeus,

You're new to the forum so you may not get the full impactof this because I'm NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT!!!! But, you might want to consider taking him camping for a long weekend of dry camping. Don't stop at the dump station on the way home. When you get home hand him a five gallon bucket - that's all I can say. I can't say any more.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I am thinking of either installing a photo electric flusher you see at public washrooms, or setting up something where the tank of ater has to be empty before the door unlocks for him to get out. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Zeus,

You're new to the forum so you may not get the full impactof this because I'm NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT IT!!!! But, you might want to consider taking him camping for a long weekend of dry camping. Don't stop at the dump station on the way home. When you get home hand him a five gallon bucket - that's all I can say. I can't say any more.
[/quote]










Oh, boy...here we go again...























MaeJae


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm convinced that the only real revenge for selfish children is for them to someday become parents. I think that is the only time they realize how much we do for them and how little they appreciated it!


----------

